# Short term rental in La Mision south of Rosarito Beach



## Stephfah (Jan 10, 2012)

Please let me know if this post is acceptable or if it should be placed elsewhere. We have a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom home right on the sand in La Mision, half way between Rosarito Beach and Ensenada, that is available as a short term rental from April through June that is perfect for someone wishing to try out expat life in Baja before committing. La Mision is a wonderful gated community of full and part-timers who enjoy a simple life at the beach. I can provide more information and photos to anyone interested. The asking rate is $1000.00 per month and pets are most welcome. Thank you.


----------

